# Replace tip section of 4 piece fly rod?



## prgault

I have a White River Hobbs Creek 7'6", 4 pc. 4wt fly rod from Bass Pro Shops that I have fished with twice in 2 years. Last time out the tip section broke as I was pulling it out of the case and BPS is useless as far as repair/replacement. Could any of you rod builders make a replacement section?

Thanks,

P_


----------



## captken

*Sorry Charlie*

I am sure it can be done but it would have to be done by somebody who knew fly rods well. Chnces ae you would not be satisfied.

If you aren't a serious fly fisherman, check out Clearwater's fly rods.


----------

